# Oil change quantity for 2011 Golf 2.5 (oil and filter change)



## leeanders (Feb 8, 2011)

Just changed the oil and filter in this 2.5 Golf. Manual says 5.8 qts for refill when filter is also changed. Did that - and it appears (on the dip stick) to be about a quart low. That is, the reading on the dip stick is at the top of the lower level, before the recess. 

Anyone out there who knows exactly how much oil this thing should take? Also how the dip stick is calibrated to be read? 

Thanks


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I always get 7 quarts when up change my oil.don't use all of it but I have some left over just in case.I always check my oil on wednesdays and top off if needed... I don't go through much if any. Anyway I typically fill with around 6 and the next day check it when it is cold. Normally add just a bit. The dip is pretty much just like any other


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

I just changed the oil in my 2.5L as well. I added 6 1/4 quarts (the 7th bottle has about 3/4 remaining). The oil level is slighly above the middle mark.


----------



## leeanders (Feb 8, 2011)

*Followup to original message*



Lewylou78 said:


> I just changed the oil in my 2.5L as well. I added 6 1/4 quarts (the 7th bottle has about 3/4 remaining). The oil level is slighly above the middle mark.


 Thanks for the 2 responses. The owners manual specifies 5.8 qts (with filter change) and cautions against over fill. I now believe it probably takes 5.8 qts (without filter change), and more like 6.2 qts with filter. 

At any rate, I added the remainder of the 6 qts.......still was low........so added another 6 oz this morning (that would make a total of about 6.2 qts. Still a little low.......but maybe it's because of my garage floor slant. 

Really wish someone (from VW) would take a look at this matter - and give us a definative answer. By the way, that oil filter canister can be extremely messy.......found that out yesterday. I'll take more time with it next time - so to reduce the mess! 

Thanks


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Get the tool that screws into the bottom and drain it out first lol saves the garage floor! Ecstuning.com sells them


----------



## NEFARIOUS1 (Nov 6, 2007)

servicenet says 5.8L. & 6.1qts. I have always put 6.3qts. in the 2.5.:beer:


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

It's 5.8 quarts, which will get you to the mid-point on the dipstick, when all drained down, which is where they want you.


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

08Rabbit1 said:


> It's 5.8 quarts, which will get you to the mid-point on the dipstick, when all drained down, which is where they want you.


 5.8 quarts is definately too low, at least on 2010+ 2.5L engines.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

5.8 is too low on mine as well 2008 manual... 

In fact that would be quite low


----------



## leeanders (Feb 8, 2011)

*2.5 oil filter change.......continuing*



TylerO28 said:


> 5.8 is too low on mine as well 2008 manual...
> 
> In fact that would be quite low


 Checked again with VW stats and they are still at 5.8 qts. Since yesterday, when I added more oil, a total of 6.2 qts (still lower than preferred on dipstick), I turned the car around in the garage to see if the garage floor slant made any difference.....very little difference. I've now added an additional 4 ozs......which takes me up to (approx) 6.3 Qts.......and I have reached the top of the recessed part of the dipstick. It would appear, as someone else pointed out.....6.3 qts (6 qts, 10 oz) is what it takes with an oil and filter change. 

Still, it bothers me that VW does not elaborate on this issue. I've owned many cars in my lifetime......never have I encountered such mis-information from factory stats.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

That sounds about right! I know what you mean about them not bring accurate. However I'm going to trust my dip every time since its clear they haven't looked into the requirements. 

I haven't experienced any burn or blow by and I purchased the car new in 08...have 73k on the odo...
So clearly my rings are good. Compression check was excellent. A few percent discrepancy between all 5


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

you should always be checking your oil on level ground, otherwise it's going to provide an incorrect reading. i wouldn't be adding more oil to the car on a slant, as overfilling can cause a major issue!


----------



## bermankahns (Mar 24, 2011)

when we do them at my dealership we add 6qts of oil to the 2.5's and they end up at the half way point on the dipstick. 

as for the messy canister, take the little cap off of the bottom of the canister (twists off) and then use a srew driver to to push in the orange piece in the middle. it's a spring loaded drain for the canister. if you push up and to either the right or left it will stay open (oil will come out right away) just make sure you close it before you take the canister off. to close it just push it the opposite way that it's angled and it will snap shut. 

i hope that isn't too confusing, it's kinda hard to explain with out showing it.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

6 qts is fine. don't bother worrying if its "full" or not because it will keep oil pressure well under 5 qts. I add the 5+ qt of 0w40 moly and then a $12 single qt of moly.... if i had to buy another $12 single qt of moly my oil change would cost $93... 

the 5.8 you're reading from the manual used to be accurate but they switched to a deeper oil pan after they printed those manuals because people burn about 1 qt every 10k miles on average and this was leading to some issues. that is the conspiracy explanation that manifested on the internet anyway. 

I have never burned any motor oil but I've always used a group 4 or at least a good group 3 synthetic oil of the correct viscosity to prevent the symptoms that people have had burning non german castrol.


----------

